# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  Πατέντα κεραία wifi

## aser

Η συγκεκριμένη πατέντα έχει αποτέλεσμα; 

















http://www.newsbeast.gr/weird/arthro...tou-wi-fi-sas/

----------


## takisegio

δεν ....νομιζω Σταυρο αλλα απο την αλλη αγωγιμο ειναι το αλουμινιο .μια  δοκιμη θα σε πεισει -ποτε δεν ξερεις!!

----------


## panos_panopoulos

ναι δουλεύει το έχω δοκιμάσει κάπως αλλιώς... την κάνει κατευθυντική και της αυξάνει το gain ας πούμε... ψάξε επίσης και για windsurfer κεραία

----------


## navar

εμένα αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι οτι δεν την συνδέει πουθενά !
για αυτό και μόνο φοβάμαι πως δεν κάνει τίποτα !

----------


## JOUN

Γιατι να την συνδεσει;Απ'οτι βλεπω δουλευει σαν ανακλαστηρας δηλ.μαζευει το σημα και το στελνει στην κανονικη κεραια.
Καπως ετσι δουλευουν και τα στοιχεια των κεραιων ληψης της τηλεορασης τα οποια επισης ειναι ασυνδετα και κατευθυνουν το σημα στο διπολακι στο ακρο της κεραιας.

----------


## Gant

Συμφωνώ με τον joun, ουσιαστικά έφταξε ένα παραβολικό κάτοπτρο που μαζεύει τις ακτίνες κατά μηκος της κεραίας. 

Ενδεχομένως κάτι παρόμοιο να λειτουργεί και με 3g sticks. Κάπου πρέπει να κυκλοφορεί το αντίστοιχο θέμα στο hlektronika.gr ...

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Ανακλαστήρας, παίζει ρόλο η απόσταση μεταξύ κεραίας-ανακλαστήρα και το άνοιγμά του για τη κατευθυντικότητα.

----------


## aser

Λοιπον το εφτιαξα αλλα δεν ειδα καμια διαφορα σε σχεση με πριν, εκτος και αν κανει μονο για μεγαλες αποστασης.

----------


## button

χμμ εγω σκέφτομαι κατι παρόμοιο για απόσταση 1.2 km

----------


## agis68

σιγουρα κανει τη δουλεια ανακλαστηρα....δεν χρειαζεται συνδεση πουθενα....και οντως δουλευει....αν μετρησετε με το etherial τοτε βλέπεις διαφορά!!!


+ οτι μου αρεσαν τα σχεδια.....

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> χμμ εγω σκέφτομαι κατι παρόμοιο για απόσταση 1.2 km




Για την απόσταση που λές, η απόσβεση ελεύθερου χώρου  είναι >100db

----------

